
Uniqueness in Logic Puzzles [pdf] - filan
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/0621/4f835eab60a3ef1853ce5ba30ad4aaa48a54.pdf
======
filan
Uniqueness was something I guiltily used to solve puzzles but it is
interesting to learn that it is sometimes a required part of the solution. It
is sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy. Also since a brute force solution will
usually not be the one that puzzle creator intended, you can argue that we are
creating puzzles that humans can solve but computers can’t.

